# Hunter Farmer Diet



## Nickers2002 (Nov 25, 2009)

Ok, so a co-worker told me about a book called the hunter farmer diet. It classifies most people into one of two groups depending on blood work, body type, etc. I thought for sure I would be a farmer, but when broken down I'm a (dun dun dun) hunter! No wonder I can't lose weight if that's true >< After reading it - it does make a lot of sense.

Anyone else read this one?


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

Did you go to a doctor and have them run your blood work / take your measurements / check your other vitals? I am very very skeptical of anything you can read in a book and apply to yourself, most of it is a load of garbage and meant to create the basis for new 'fad diets'. Doing a quick look-up of the diet... none of it makes sense. I've not met a single nutritionist who would suggest you skip breakfast to facilitate weight loss. Nor have I met a single trainer / nutritionist / doctor who suggests you can 'spot reduce' aka reduce the amount of fat you have at a particular location on your body. It's also impossible to determine what hormones you're high / low in without going to the doctor and being TESTED you can make a 'guess' by looking at where you carry your body fat but I wouldn't even call it an educated guess.


----------



## Nickers2002 (Nov 25, 2009)

alexischristina said:


> Did you go to a doctor and have them run your blood work / take your measurements / check your other vitals? I am very very skeptical of anything you can read in a book and apply to yourself, most of it is a load of garbage and meant to create the basis for new 'fad diets'. Doing a quick look-up of the diet... none of it makes sense. I've not met a single nutritionist who would suggest you skip breakfast to facilitate weight loss. Nor have I met a single trainer / nutritionist / doctor who suggests you can 'spot reduce' aka reduce the amount of fat you have at a particular location on your body. It's also impossible to determine what hormones you're high / low in without going to the doctor and being TESTED you can make a 'guess' by looking at where you carry your body fat but I wouldn't even call it an educated guess.



I have had blood work done  I don't like eating breakfast - if it's too early in the day I physically get ill. Some people just can't, so for me breakfast is actually brunch. There's no spot reducing in the book - it's about eating for healthy blood sugar/cholesterol and losing weight as a bonus it seems.


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

No I have not read it. I looked up an article on it (there are LOTS).

So you can read this:
Are You a Metabolic Farmer or a Hunter? The Answer Is Your Key to Weight Loss | Bottom Line Health

and decide for yourself if you think it works.

On a personal note, I think it's another fad diet.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Where's the Gatherer Diet? That would be more like I eat. Might be why I have trouble gaining weight. I love veggies and fruit and eat all I want. Protein is usually fish once a week plus beans, lentils, etc. Being lactose sensitive I make milk kefir (fermented milk) and no problems with that.


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

Nickers2002 said:


> I have had blood work done  I don't like eating breakfast - if it's too early in the day I physically get ill. Some people just can't, so for me breakfast is actually brunch. There's no spot reducing in the book - it's about eating for healthy blood sugar/cholesterol and losing weight as a bonus it seems.


There's spot reducing in just about every article I've read on it. Reducing belly fat, reducing bum fat... that sounds like 'spot reducing' to me. 

I don't usually eat breakfast either, just because you can't doesn't make it a testament to this type of 'diet'. It just looks like another unhealthy fad to me.


----------



## autumn rain (Sep 7, 2012)

I can say that according to this diet I am a hunter and I am insulin resistant. The described diet for a hunter is spot on for a type 2 diabetic. Don't know about the farmer diet, but the hunter diet is accurate for a diabetic metabolism.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

What sometimes appears as belly fat, which all women have, it can be attributed to an inflamed gut. It needs extra room which the soft tissue of the belly provides. Too many wheat products may be a cause for some. Over processed junk food is a likely culprit. A sluggish bowel is another.


----------



## Nickers2002 (Nov 25, 2009)

Well, I've been adhering more so to this diet for 2 weeks now (cut out a lot of carbs, but still eat some and eating more protein) and while I haven't lost anything which I didn't expect anyway - my tummy definitely seems happier.

I gave in at lunch today and had italian bread for a sandwich instead of a wrap and about 20 minutes later it became clear that was a mistake lol. Hubby's doing well with the switch off of carbs too


----------

